# Finally Got A Decent Shot



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Anyone who has seen my photofgraphy will have to agree that it is, to put it frankly, piss-poor.

However after many hundreds of shots I have finally got one in focus, and I am so pleased with myself that I am posting it here:










Now if I was really clever I would use my very expensive Photoshop software to throw the background out of focus, but one thing at a time, eh? At least I managed to keep my thumb out of the shot this time!

Rob


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

You know what they say..."no photographer is worth his (her) salt unless he (she) has a few thousand screw-ups under his (her) belt." well, actually I think Ansel Adams said this, or something close


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

msq said:


> You know what they say..."no photographer is worth his (her) salt unless he (she) has a few thousand screw-ups under his (her) belt." well, actually I think Ansel Adams said this, or something close


Well if it's ood enough for Ansel Adams it's good enough for me.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

BB yes it is a nice sharp shot - There is a reflection of some kind in the dial though but doesn't detract too much from the image imho - Don't worry about getting the background to blur (bokeh is the technical term I believe) try taking the pic on either an interesting background like a seascape for your watch (or a map is quite popular) or a neutral background like a piece of cloth

Cheers ... Paul


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Rob your picture at the very best is just about average  however if you are responsible for the 'Barryboys' website then you are an absolute genius! :notworthy:


----------



## Pilot65 (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice one Rob - it can be so frustrating getting focus etc - one thing you might want to try to overcome reflections is to use a black card and maybe use that as a shade to cut out the stray light ?


----------

